# Kenmore side by side refrigerator not cooling



## bidderbl (Sep 25, 2009)

looking for some advice. I have a kenmore side by side fridge. model number is 596.xxx unfortunately i don't have the xxx.
Basically it stopped cooling. i took the panel off in the freezer and can see the coils are cooling, but the evap fan is not kicking on. that is causing the cold air to just be stuck around the coils. I assume that it is a bad fan or a bad defrost thermostat, but am looking for a little help. 
One other strange thing is that the drinking water on the door doesn't work. I unplugged the fridge to let it defrost and when i plugged it back in, the fan kicked on for a second and the water worked for about 10 minutes and then it went back to the way it was.
any help is much appreciated.


----------



## d scott (Feb 18, 2009)

*Kenmore side by side*

Pull the cover off the evaporator,4 screws,located at back of freezer compartment. See if defrost t-stat,has 4 wires.if so,fan is controlled by t-stat. Hope this helps


----------

